
Facebook employees calling former colleagues to ask the best way to leave - grej
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/02/facebook-employees-calling-former-colleagues-to-look-for-jobs-outside.html
======
olcor
> Many of the employees calling former colleagues also ask for advice on the
> best way to leave Facebook, according to multiple former employees. This is
> because the company categorizes departing employees under one of two tags:
> "regrettable" or "non-regrettable" attrition. Being labeled as "non-
> regrettable" is the equivalent of getting blacklisted by Facebook and
> prevented from ever working there again. For anyone in Silicon Valley who
> wishes to work at a top company, getting a banned by Facebook cuts down job
> opportunities drastically.

Not working at Facebook again is fine, but why should another company know
whether the employee left in a “regrettable” manner, unless the person did
something really bad or illegal? This seems like an egregious failure of
privacy and an unfair branding of people.

~~~
crunchlibrarian
There's a lot of informal sharing of info about employees between the tech
giants in the area. I don't think they are sharing the lists but people call
eachother.

The speed with which we are building this "you're either with us or against
us" dystopian factional mega-corporation ruled hellhole is really remarkable.

------
tropo
The door is usually a good way to leave.

If your goal is to be memorable though, obviously you pick a different option.
You could crash through a window, then scream about aliens eating your
pancreas until you get Tasered and strapped to a stretcher. You could chain
saw through the wall, then hop out on a pogo stick while wearing only a sock.
You could take a powered parachute up to the roof to make your escape.

If you might want to reconsider leaving facebook, go with the door.

------
dominotw
more openings for me. Is anyone actually leaving?

~~~
Rjevski
Why can’t you use your skills for something that actually makes the world a
better place and delivers real value?

~~~
seatdrummer
its a tradeoff from doing that or making 250k+ at the age of 27

You can also work on instagram, oculous, or just take the time to become a
better engineer.

~~~
Rjevski
Is 250k a big deal in the US, and how does it compare to how much a contractor
makes? For reference, in the UK it's common for mid-level Python developers to
make around 600£/day which is way above any full-time senior position, so if
money was an issue couldn't you just become a contractor instead?

> You can also work on instagram, oculous

Instagram is no better. In fact they're working hard to turn Insta into yet
another Facebook.

Oculus will also be just another channel for them to deliver cancer aka ads
(look at what's happening with Insta and WhatsApp), so I don't see much point
in working on it.

> just take the time to become a better engineer

Maybe, but I'm sure there are other companies that deliver _actual_ value that
people want where you can also become a better engineer.

Sorry, I don't agree with making the world worse just for the sake of money.

~~~
random_kris
how do you earn 600$/day being a mid level python developer?!!?!

I make 1000€ a month being low level python developer while juggling java,
sql, access, javascript, html inbetween

~~~
crunchlibrarian
Move

------
rachelbythebay
Yep.

~~~
shanghaiaway
What?

